# Surfactant question



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

Are you supposed to use a surfactant on fungicides and liquid fertilizers?

Specifically, I'm wondering about Headway and Cleary 3336F fungicides, and CoRoN 18-3-6 and Micros fertilizer... I usually use a surfactant on all of my other foliar apps (herbicides and PGR), but my liquid fertilizer and fungicide labels don't address whether or not you need to use a surfactant.

The products in question are linked below:

https://www.domyown.com/coron-1836-plus-05-fe-p-1788.html
https://www.domyown.com/turfgrasspro-micros-p-17264.html
https://www.domyown.com/headway-fungicide-p-3958.html
https://www.domyown.com/clearys-3336f-fungicide-p-1345.html

Thanks!


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

If the labels do not specify or mention surfactants in any way, you don't need them. Just read the labels carefully, start to end. The way many are written it's like an Easter egg hunt to find important info.

I've always wished there would be a standard, specified format for labels so they would be easier to read and have some logical relationships to group and order the information conveyed from label to label. They sure don't. I'm not saying have the government write a bunch of nonsense specifications, but the regulated industry should get together and come up with an agreed format.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Delmarva Keith said:


> If the labels do not specify or mention surfactants in any way, you don't need them. Just read the labels carefully, start to end. The way many are written it's like an Easter egg hunt to find important info.
> 
> I've always wished there would be a standard, specified format for labels so they would be easier to read and have some logical relationships to group and order the information conveyed from label to label. They sure don't. I'm not saying have the government write a bunch of nonsense specifications, but the regulated industry should get together and come up with an agreed format.


Wouldn't that be nice! :thumbup:

A fungicide shouldn't need surfactant as it isn't a foliar app.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

MarkAguglia said:


> A fungicide shouldn't need surfactant as it isn't a foliar app.


A fungicide can be a foliar app or a soil drench depending on the target disease.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> > A fungicide shouldn't need surfactant as it isn't a foliar app.
> ...


Thanks. I try not to give too many pointers around here as I'm still learning.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

MarkAguglia said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> > MarkAguglia said:
> ...


We are all still learning!


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> > A fungicide shouldn't need surfactant as it isn't a foliar app.
> ...


@Pete1313 : So using it as a foliar app, should I use a surfactant? Or is this one foliar app where a surfactant is not needed? Or do fungicides already have a "sticker" in them?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Best to read the individual label like mentioned above. I read the clearys-3336f one. For turf it makes no mention of adding one. In the horticultural applications section it mentions,


> ...Use of a wetting agent is recommended for plants that have leaves that are difficult to wet properly. Use of a spreader-sticker is recommended to enhance product performance in wet weather conditions or during periods of overhead irrigation.


I don't think you would need one in the clearys product. But adding alittle would be up to you. I applied propiconazole last week for foliar and didn't add anything.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Again, I'm new.. but I did use propicanozole last year without surfactant and had good results.


----------

